# Wer nicht --------- ist ein noob! also guckt rein^^



## Garrr (19. September 2008)

[EDITED BY SHADAIM] 


Also seit etwar 10jahren gibt es die seite... 

ich kannte sie von diablo2  inzwichen gibt es seriose handel von allen games...

jedoch aufgepasst... wen eine person euch bescheist krigt ihr fg(forum gold) wieder zurück und der spieler wird sofort gebannt!

so verhindert ihr also das jemand euch beklaut ausserdem gibt es admins(sogenante Modoratoren) die als 3te person erstmal alles von jeder Partei nimmt...
ich Empfele euch mal dazu ein beitrag zu machen buffed... damit würde eure userzahl sich erhören..

ich schreibe nur dieses Seriose team im topic damit ihr nutiz nimmt und dadruch hilfe bekommt, bin halt nett..

also blos nicht flamen/beleidigen/rechtschreibfehler kritisieren, da ich vielen die das

lesen und nciht kenne JETZT das leben leichter geamcht habe

mfg euer Garrr


----------



## anatomie (19. September 2008)

Soviele Rechtschreibfehler gab es zuletzt in der Bronzezeit..!

Du wirst XXXXXmeinen? Da bekommt man sein 'XXXXXXXX' (Die Währung auf diesen XXXXXXX) nicht zurück wenn man beklaut wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denken -> Tippen -> Denken -> Senden. Probier es mal damit!

[EDIT BY SHADAIM]


----------



## Rangekiller (19. September 2008)

genau du meinst ********** das hab ich auch mal gehört

[EDIT BY SHADAIM!!!!11elf]

rofl^^


----------



## Earthhorn (20. September 2008)

ich glaub shadaim mag nicht was ihr hier schreibt ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2008)

alter schweede was warn hier los?


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**** war heute XXXX, das war krass. Aber noch krasser war der ******* als er XXXXXXXXXXXX von der Tischkante!!


Naja, Garrr halt. Was soll da anderes rauskommen, ausser guter lecker SPAM.


----------



## djmayman (20. September 2008)

ich weis jetzt nicht ob die seite noch was mit bots zu tun hat. aber zu 1.10 zeiten gabs dort nen bot, durch den dann das ganze bnet gelagt hat.


----------

